# Clearcoating for protection



## ncutler (Apr 26, 2010)

So my co-worker has informed me that she wants to give me her two fish tanks that house her shellies (meleagris & caudopunks) - how could I say no?

I've got a coffee table that is the perfect height, but it goes a milky/cloudy white color whenever it gets wet. Eventually it clears when it dries but if I have tanks on it, I'd like to protect it so it doesn't.

I bought some polycrilic waterbased clearcoat (minwax) but after 3 coats it's still going milky. I asked a guy at Rona about it and he was lost as to why it's still going cloudy. Looked at Spar Urethane, but didn't want to buy it unless I know it would prevent the cloudiness.

Is there something with the table that's effecting it since it did it before and after polycrilic was added?

Would thompson's water sealer work? Or would I keep needing to apply it every year or two (which the guy at rona reported I'd need to do)


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

Honestly coffee tables are meant for coffee and a few magazines. Two fish tanks have the potential to be very heavy! You did not state what size the tanks were but you are probably better off making or purchasing a stand made to hold the weight. Remember 1 gallon of water is roughly 8.3 pounds plus the gravel and tank itself, filters, heater it adds up!


----------



## ncutler (Apr 26, 2010)

they are 10G and 25G long. The coffee table is below










What happens when water is placed on it:


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

apply some polyeurotheyne to it and that should do the trick. Probably will have to do two coats min. That coffee table is fine for the tanks your putting on it.


----------

